# Bellybutton piercings



## luscious_lulu (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anyone here had one? Any complications because you were fat? 

I'm considering getting one done and just wanted to see what experiences other fat women have had.


----------



## mel (Jun 12, 2011)

I had mine done years agi...no complications from being big..but it did rip out after falling asleep in jeans one night..after a "long" night..I didn't get it redone.


My fav piercing was my tongue (sadly no longer have that either- but it didnt rip out..lol)

back to the bb...they have such cute jewelry these days for them I bet that would be fun


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm afraid the news I have to share isn't good. I wanted a belly button piercing so badly I tried it THREE TIMES. I'm now left with a hideous scar there. Every fat person I know who had one eventually the piercing rejected.


----------



## Kamily (Jun 12, 2011)

I would love to have one done. My sister got hers done recently and is having to remove it due to infections. So Im continue thinking about it for now.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Every fat person I know who had one eventually the piercing rejected.



Skinny persons, too. A friend of a friend had a tattoo/piercing parlor for several years; he reports that in his experience the body tries extra hard to reject a navel piercing.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 12, 2011)

I could never have one because:

A.) my belly button is buried between a top roll of fat and a bottom roll of fat. 

B.) no one would ever see it because of A so there is no point.


----------



## mel (Jun 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm afraid the news I have to share isn't good. I wanted a belly button piercing so badly I tried it THREE TIMES. I'm now left with a hideous scar there. Every fat person I know who had one eventually the piercing rejected.



I have a scar also


----------



## LalaCity (Jun 13, 2011)

The skin there is thin and prone to infection that doesn't heal well. Also, some people I've known were irritated too much by constant rubbing against waistbands and removed their piercings after a few months. In my opinion, it's not worth the hassle, but I'm not in love with body piercings to begin with. It's good that you're doing your research and asking around -- make an informed decision, whatever you do.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 20, 2011)

Gosh, I've been wanting to get my belly pierced for months now!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 20, 2011)

I used to want one but realize it would never work out because my belly folds where my belly button is and I always tend to wear my waist band on that area so it wouldn't work out too well. 

I think piecings may work better for big girls who had it done before they were big this way it healed by the time their bellies got in the way lol. Or 'chubby' girls who's stomach's don't have any real rolls. I've also seen a few skinny girls have issues with belly button rings too so I tend to thing this piecing comes with a lot of issues no matter what your weight lol.


----------



## Sanjuchick (Jun 20, 2011)

I got my belly piercing when i was
a littler thinner. I gained weight and know am very chubby. My stomach is big, but not rolly and i love my belly piercing. Even guys who arents FA's say my piercing looks nice..


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 20, 2011)

I've decided not to get it pierced for now. I'm going to vegas in less than 3 weeks and I'll be in the pool a lot. I don't want to risk and infection. 

I don't need to worry about the rolls of fat. I have a big belly, but it doesn't roll. It's just big and round. 

Maybe after vegas I'll go to the tattoo/piercing place and see what they say.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 15, 2011)

I got mine done a little over a week ago, I'm prone to having piercing problems, I've got 2 sets of holes in my ears but I've had them done four times because of various problems. So I did my homework before I did this one. Supposively, from what I've read, and no, I dunno how reliable it is, I usually look up as many sites as possible to get as many different views as possible, the navel is one of the easier piercings, as in it's not usually rejected, however, it's very easy to irritate and get it infected. It's crucial to clean it twice a day and make sure you're cleaning off the crusties, never use your fingers or nails, remove all jewelry and wash hands vigorously before cleaning. My piercing hits everything, from my clothes, to restaurant tables, to my boyfriend's various body parts. The first four days it hurt like a mother fucker to hit it on anything, I was uber careful and wore low cut pants/skirts and free flowing shirts. 

I'm not as big as some of the lovely girls on this site, but my belly is still ways above average for a navel piercing. I swelled up A LOT my belly tried to eat my piercing, so I went back to the studio and they gave me a longer piercing. It's doing much better now, it's uber cute, and I'm very happy with it. It doesn't hurt any more but it's still a little red. Patience and persistence. 






This is like a day or so after it was done, I've got a boring surgical steel no gems one in now. 

The first three or four days it looked fine, but after that it looked like the ball had made a dent in my skin, it was always sticky wet, and it was very, very red, overall it looked disturbing. Did some research on that and everything I read said have it changed to a longer ring immediately. After it changed the skin puffed out, gained some proper color to it and dried up, so now I've got bits of crusty but that's normal.

My piercing told me don't get in any sort of "pool" or "bath" of water for at least the first 2 weeks.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2011)

I've Pretty much decided against it. I have to use either gold or titanium in my piercings.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 15, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I've Pretty much decided against it. I have to use either gold or titanium in my piercings.



Really? Surgical steel no good for you? That's what most of em I see are made of. I thought just about everyone was okay with surgical steel.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 15, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> Really? Surgical steel no good for you? That's what most of em I see are made of. I thought just about everyone was okay with surgical steel.





I'm a total freak. Surgical steel irritates me.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 15, 2011)

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm a total freak. Surgical steel irritates me.



Oh, you're not a freak! We all respond differently. Sorry, you have the sensitivity, I'm sure you'd be adorable with it! ^^


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone ever get a piercing after a belly button reconstruction? I know it sounds weird but I had a panniculectomy/hernia repair/belly button reconstruction a few years ago and now that I don't have a roll of fat that hides my belly button I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife had hers done about 5 years ago and she had no problems with it and I think it looks quite cute


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

I had one for a little bit but it bothered me because I sleep on my front, same with the nipple piercings.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2011)

I had one for 10 years, but finally fatted out of it. It just became un comfortable when was sitting. I did love it when I had it though and so did the guys.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a very large belly and mine has never been a problem.I don't have a rolly polly belly,just a large buddha belly.I love mine,always playing with it!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (May 9, 2012)

i don't think that a thread like thisone can give you the perfect answer if you should get one...

i had my ear and my nipple pierced, talked a lot to the piercer but it comes always to the same conclusion:

everybody's body reacts different on the healing-progress. this example has problems, the other didn't. so actually you really need to try it out to know if it's good for you!


----------



## stoneyman (May 10, 2012)

I have never had a navel piercing, but am experienced in a lot of piercings. That is the messiest of all of the piercings. Especially for women. I would suggest against it.


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I could never have one because:
> 
> A.) my belly button is buried between a top roll of fat and a bottom roll of fat.
> 
> B.) no one would ever see it because of A so there is no point.



The rolls of fat are FAR sexier than a belly button piercing could ever be! :bow:


----------

